# Fragen zu USB Gigabit Lankarte und Gigabit Lan allgemein



## Lee (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich stehe vor einem Problem. Mein Notebook unterstützt kein Gigabit Lan (wieso in aller Welt werden nicht alle Notebook standardmäßig damit ausgeliefert ). Da man schlecht beim Notebook einfach eine Lan Karte verbauen kann, und ich auch nicht extra deswegen Notebook wechseln möchte, habe ich mal geschaut, wie ich trotzdem ein schnelleres Lan bekommen könnte. Nun gibt es also USB Gigabit Lan Karten, zum Beispiel diese hier.
Belkin Gigabit Adapter, 1x 1000Base-T, USB 2.0 (F5D5055ea) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Ich frage mich nur, wie das überhaupt gehen soll? USB 2.0 erreicht schließlich keine Gigabit Transferraten. Ich wäre zumindest mit 500 Mbit, oder was auch immer USB 2.0 als maximale Transferrate genau hat, zufrieden. Kann so ein Teil überhaupt funktionieren?

Als einzigen weiteren Anschluss hat das Notebook HDMI 1.3, aber ich denke mal nicht, dass ich den irgenwie zum Networking überreden kann. Transferraten wären bei dem jedoch mehr als ausreichend.

Um ein funktionierendes Gigabit Netzwerk zu haben, brauche ich dann noch einen Gigabit Switch, richtig? Geht das auch, wenn der Router, an dem der Switch hängt kein Gigabit Unterstützt? Und reichen Cat 5e Kabel? Vom Router zu Switch geht ein 30 Meter langes Cat 6. Vom Switch habe ich 3 Cat5e und Cat6 weggehen. Würde ungerne die Kabel auch noch tauschen müssen.

Erhoffen tue ich mir davon zunächst einmal eine schnellere Datenübertragung zu und von meinem HTPC aka Fileserver sowie eine schnellere Remotedesktopkontrolle über Teamviewer. 

Und noch eine Frage: Gibt es Geräte, die man einfach an einen Switch anschließen kann und die WLAN hinzufügen? Keine Router, die sollen schon im gleichen Netz bleiben. Nur eben drahtlos. Unser WLAN Router steht halt 2 Stockwerke Tiefer und das Signal ist bei mir hier oben nicht sehr stabil.


----------



## robbe (21. Juni 2011)

> Ich  frage mich nur, wie das überhaupt gehen soll? USB 2.0 erreicht  schließlich keine Gigabit Transferraten. Ich wäre zumindest mit 500  Mbit, oder was auch immer USB 2.0 als maximale Transferrate genau hat,  zufrieden. Kann so ein Teil überhaupt funktionieren?


Der USB Adapter wird theoretisch maximal 480Mbit (USB 2.0 Standard)  schaffen, könnte mir aber gut vorstellen, das es in der Praxis nochmal  weitaus weniger ist.
Als einzigen  weiteren Anschluss hat das Notebook HDMI 1.3, aber ich denke mal nicht,  dass ich den irgenwie zum Networking überreden kann. Transferraten  wären bei dem jedoch mehr als ausreichend.



> Um ein  funktionierendes Gigabit Netzwerk zu haben, brauche ich dann noch einen  Gigabit Switch, richtig? Geht das auch, wenn der Router, an dem der  Switch hängt kein Gigabit Unterstützt? Und reichen Cat 5e Kabel? Vom  Router zu Switch geht ein 30 Meter langes Cat 6. Vom Switch habe ich 3  Cat5e und Cat6 weggehen. Würde ungerne die Kabel auch noch tauschen  müssen.


Wenn du einen Gigabit Switch hast und alle Geräte an diesem hängen,  spielt es keine Rolle welche Geschwindigkeit der Router hat. Cat5e Kabel  reichen für Gigabit LAN




> Und noch  eine Frage: Gibt es Geräte, die man einfach an einen Switch anschließen  kann und die WLAN hinzufügen? Keine Router, die sollen schon im gleichen  Netz bleiben. Nur eben drahtlos. Unser WLAN Router steht halt 2  Stockwerke Tiefer und das Signal ist bei mir hier oben nicht sehr  stabil.


Dafür brauchst du einen Access Point



Edit: Kann dein Notebook denn keine Expresscard aufnehmen? Damit dürftest du volle Gigabit Geschwindigkeit erreichen.


----------



## Lee (21. Juni 2011)

robbe schrieb:


> Der USB Adapter wird theoretisch maximal 480Mbit (USB 2.0 Standard)  schaffen, könnte mir aber gut vorstellen, das es in der Praxis nochmal  weitaus weniger ist.


Mir würde es reichen etwa 50 Mb/s Übertragungsrate zu erreichen. Also 400 Mbit. Mehr macht meine Notebook HDD wahrscheinlich ohnehin nicht mit.



robbe schrieb:


> Dafür brauchst du einen Access Point



Ich habe mir jetzt einen Software Acces Point über meinen Laptop erstellt. Hat zwar keine besonders hohe Reichweite, aber erfüllt seinen Zweck. Geräte wie Ipod, PSP, Handy kann ich jetzt am Netz haben, ohne in den ersten Stock laufen zu müssen.



robbe schrieb:


> Edit: Kann dein Notebook denn keine Expresscard aufnehmen? Damit dürftest du volle Gigabit Geschwindigkeit erreichen.


 Leider nein  Wäre das der Fall gäbe es ja keine Probleme. Es ist eigentlich ein wirklich gutes Notebook. Aber die Anschlussmöglichkeiten sind mager. 3 USB 2.0, ein HDMI, ein VGA, ein LAN, sowie ein Card Reader.

Ich denke ich werde mich dann demnächst einmal mit Gigabit Switch sowie Gigabit USB Netzwerkkarte ausrüsten. Hoffentlich klappt das so wie es soll.


----------



## robbe (21. Juni 2011)

Dann probier das mal aus. Bin mal gespannt, wie schnell der USB Adapter ist. Mach dir aber nicht allzu große Hoffnung, ich glaube eher nicht das du 50Mb/s erreichst. In der Praxis kommt man bei USB 2.0 eher nicht über 40Mb/s.


----------



## Bierseppi (21. Juni 2011)

das ist aber nur bei festplatten so


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2011)

Musst Du denn so oft große Dateien verschieben, dass das wirklich "nötig" ist? Bzw. muss das dann auch schnell gehen? Ich sichere zB auch ab und an mal was zwischen Notebooks und DesktopPC, dann starte ich das und mach dabei dann eh was anderes


----------



## Lee (22. Juni 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Musst Du denn so oft große Dateien verschieben, dass das wirklich "nötig" ist? Bzw. muss das dann auch schnell gehen? Ich sichere zB auch ab und an mal was zwischen Notebooks und DesktopPC, dann starte ich das und mach dabei dann eh was anderes


 Mittlerweile bin ich auch wieder ins Zweifeln geraten, ob ich das wirklich brauche. Zumal ich im Internet nicht einen einzigen brauchbaren Bericht bezüglich der Leistung der USB Lösung gefunden habe. 

Nötig ist es nicht. Nur schaffe ich es immer genau dann eine Übertragung am laufen zu haben, wenn ich kaum Zeit habe, oder ich gleichzeitig noch mit Teamviewer arbeiten muss. Und an diesen Zeitpunkten wäre Gigabit Lan wirklich praktisch.

In Anbetracht der Kosten von 35€ für die USB Karte und mindestens 20€ für einen Gigabit Switch frage ich mich, ob ich nicht doch lieber in jenen Momenten geduldig sein möchte. Auch wenn mir der Gedanke ein Gigabit Netz zu haben doch sehr gefällt. Allgemein bin ich fasziniert von Netzwerken.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (23. Juni 2011)

läuft teamviever nicht über internet ??? dann wäre es theoretisch egal ob du dir da gigabit lan reinknallst oder nicht, der flaschenhals wäre ja dann deine internet anbindung.
und bei mir läuft der windows eigene remote desktop auch problemlos über die 100 mbit!
nur wenn man mal datein hin und her schieb kann es etwas nervig sein 
aber selbst zum streamen von full hd videos reicht bei mir das 100 mbit netzwerk vollkommen aus


----------



## rebel4life (23. Juni 2011)

Wie kann man ein Laptop als gut definieren wenn es kein Gbit Lan geschweige denn ExpressCard Slot hat? Kann es sein, dass es ein Netbook ist?

USB schafft bei diesen Ethernet Adapter vieleicht 300Mbit/s wenn es hochkommt, ich würde eher auf rund 100Mbit tippen.


----------



## robbe (23. Juni 2011)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Wie kann man ein Laptop als gut definieren wenn es kein Gbit Lan geschweige denn ExpressCard Slot hat? Kann es sein, dass es ein Netbook ist?
> 
> USB schafft bei diesen Ethernet Adapter vieleicht 300Mbit/s wenn es hochkommt, ich würde eher auf rund 100Mbit tippen.


 
Es ist kein Netbook. Mich wundert das auch sehr. Hätte garnicht gedacht  das es überhaupt noch Notebooks ohne GB-Lan gibt, selbst mein 6 Jahre  altes 0815 Amilo hat schon welches.


----------



## rebel4life (23. Juni 2011)

Eben, die Kombination mit HDMI hat mich dann doch erstaunt.


----------



## Lee (23. Juni 2011)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> läuft teamviever nicht über internet ??? dann wäre es theoretisch egal ob du dir da gigabit lan reinknallst oder nicht, der flaschenhals wäre ja dann deine internet anbindung.
> und bei mir läuft der windows eigene remote desktop auch problemlos über die 100 mbit!
> nur wenn man mal datein hin und her schieb kann es etwas nervig sein
> aber selbst zum streamen von full hd videos reicht bei mir das 100 mbit netzwerk vollkommen aus


 Teamviewer kann man genauso gut im Lokalen Netz benutzen. Dann geht da gar nichts ans Internet raus.


rebel4life schrieb:


> Wie kann man ein Laptop als gut definieren wenn es kein Gbit Lan geschweige denn ExpressCard Slot hat? Kann es sein, dass es ein Netbook ist?
> 
> USB schafft bei diesen Ethernet Adapter vieleicht 300Mbit/s wenn es hochkommt, ich würde eher auf rund 100Mbit tippen.


 Es ist kein Netbook. Und ich definiere ihn deshalb als gut, weil er eine gute Tastatur hat, eine gute Verarbeitung hat, mir optisch gefällt, er für alles wozu ich ihn brauche ausreichend schnell ist und dabei noch recht günstig war.


robbe schrieb:


> Es ist kein Netbook. Mich wundert das auch sehr. Hätte garnicht gedacht  das es überhaupt noch Notebooks ohne GB-Lan gibt, selbst mein 6 Jahre  altes 0815 Amilo hat schon welches.


 
Das ist gar nicht einmal selten. Wenn man einmal nach neuen Notebooks schaut, wird man merken, dass auch heute noch viele Geräte in den unteren Preisklassen nur 100 Mbit Lan haben.

Ich habe mich jetzt im Übrigen entschieden es zu lassen. Die Geschwindigkeitsvorteil über USB ist dann doch zu gering, als das mir das knapp 60€ wert ist.


----------

